# Adoro Dante



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

"Ed ecco verso noi venir per nave
un vecchio, bianco per antico pelo,
gridando: "Guai a voi, anime prave!
Non isperate mai veder lo cielo:
i' vegno per menarvi a l'altra riva
ne le tenebre etterne, in caldo e 'n gelo....."

Caron dimonio, con occhi di bragia....


Vi piace qualche passo della Divina Commedia?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> "Ed ecco verso noi venir per nave
> un vecchio, bianco per antico pelo,
> gridando: "Guai a voi, anime prave!
> Non isperate mai veder lo cielo:
> ...


questo che hai citato è un passo davvero bello... e dovresti interiorizzarlo tutto...
perché le anime prave, come dice Dante, son destinate a vedere solo un lato della vita, ed infatti lui, il vate, le porterebbe di sua sponte nell'altra riva...
Giusy, non sai mai chi sei veramente, finché non provi anche l'altra sponda...
si torna in qua anche da quella... e credimi con una consapevolezza in più.. e quella è solo tua.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo che hai citato è un passo davvero bello... e dovresti interiorizzarlo tutto...
> perché le anime prave, come dice Dante, son destinate a vedere solo un lato della vita, ed infatti lui, il vate, le porterebbe di sua sponte nell'altra riva...
> Giusy, non sai mai chi sei veramente, finché non provi anche l'altra sponda...
> si torna in qua anche da quella... e credimi con una consapevolezza in più.. e quella è solo tua.


Per me le anime prave sono proprio queste, Anna.
Azzardo: forse chi non ha provato anche l'altra sponda non ha il dono della comprensione, del saper comprendere.
Che non è pietà nè buonismo, ma immedesimazione e visione globale.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per me le anime prave sono proprio queste, Anna.
> Azzardo: forse chi non ha provato anche l'altra sponda non ha il dono della comprensione, del saper comprendere.
> Che non è pietà nè buonismo, ma immedesimazione e visione globale.


Danno ancora su raiuno le letture che ha fatto Benigni l'estate scorsa a Firenze in Santa Croce...cerco di non perdermene una...è toccante!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Danno ancora su raiuno le letture che ha fatto Benigni l'estate scorsa a Firenze in Santa Croce...cerco di non perdermene una...è toccante!


Si, le guardo anch'io!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, le guardo anch'io!








  pure io ... e' una delle poche cose belle della RAI.


... e poi Benigni ... anche il mio gatto lo capisce.


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

*a me*

piacciono molto sia la preghiera di san bernardo che i 3 canti politici; credo il V o il VI di ogni cantica...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> piacciono molto sia la preghiera di san bernardo che i 3 canti politici; credo il V o il VI di ogni cantica...


Sinceramente purgatorio e paradiso non li ho mai trovati all'altezza dell'inferno...che è quello che preferisco...chissà perchè!


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente purgatorio e paradiso non li ho mai trovati all'altezza dell'inferno...che è quello che preferisco...chissà perchè!


scusami se te lo dico, ma ti rappresenta un lindt al cioccolato a latte, di quelli burrosi e ipercalorici....cosa hai a che fare con l'inferno?
nel girone dei golosi?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> scusami se te lo dico, ma ti rappresenta un lindt al cioccolato a latte, di quelli burrosi e ipercalorici....cosa hai a che fare con l'inferno?
> nel girone dei golosi?


Diciamo che saltello fra un girone e l'altro!


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diciamo che saltello fra un girone e l'altro!


spero non tra i traditori dei commensali....è un peccato orribile....la tavola è sacra


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> spero non tra i traditori dei commensali....è un peccato orribile....la tavola è sacra


Ecco...togli "dei commensali"...e ci sei quasi...o così mi rappresentano!!


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco...togli "dei commensali"...e ci sei quasi...o così mi rappresentano!!


con quel soprannome.....
per la serie: non sono così, mi disegnano così


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> piacciono molto sia la preghiera di san bernardo che i 3 canti politici; credo il V o il VI di ogni cantica...


Si Elettra, il canto VI di ogni cantica.


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si Elettra, il canto VI di ogni cantica.


ero andata a controllare, comunque grazie. Tu perchè hai il puffo arrabbiato?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> ero andata a controllare, comunque grazie. Tu perchè hai il puffo arrabbiato?


In questi giorni ho avuto l'umore un pò acido....

E tu, in quale girone dell'Inferno ti inseriresti?


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho avuto l'umore un pò acido....
> 
> E tu, in quale girone dell'Inferno ti inseriresti?


seduttori o golosi....
tu???


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> seduttori o golosi....
> tu???


Golosi!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Golosi!!!!!!


Buongustaia!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Buongustaia!!!


"Io sono al terzo cerchio, de la piova
etterna, maladetta, fredda e greve;
regola e qualità mai non l'è nova.
Grandine grossa, acqua tinta e neve
per l'aere tenebroso si riversa;
pute la terra che questo riceve"


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diciamo che saltello fra un girone e l'altro!


i golosi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  lussurioso lui!!lussurioso!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> i golosi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E la pena è stare dietro il vetro di una sala da pranzo di un agriturismo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Per me ...di una pasticceria con cioccolata con panna...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E la pena è stare dietro il vetro di una sala da pranzo di un agriturismo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
buonissima.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..da svenimento!bella densa....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Ehm... perchè stare dietro il vetro....e non entrare in pasticceria????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehm... perchè stare dietro il vetro....e non entrare in pasticceria????


E' la pena per i golosi...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la pena per i golosi...

























Le pene non in questa vita!
Solo piaceri!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

"Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita
mi ritrovai per una selva oscura,
chè la diritta via era smarrita.
Ahi quanto a dir qual era è cosa dura
esta selva selvaggia e aspra e forte
che nel pensier rinova la paura!"

Così, giusto per ricordare.....


----------



## Bruja (18 Febbraio 2008)

*...........*

*  Diverse** lingue, orribili favelle,
  parole di dolore, accenti d'ira,
  voci alte e fioche, e suon di man** con elle

  facevano un tumulto, il qual s'aggira
  sempre in quell'aura sanza tempo tinta**,
  come la rena** quando turbo spira.
*


*Mi pare adatta al periodo contingente.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*Bruja


*


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> * Diverse** lingue, orribili favelle,*
> *parole di dolore, accenti d'ira,*
> *voci alte e fioche, e suon di man** con elle*
> 
> ...


Ogni situazione ha in Dante un perfetto narratore... anche in questo caso...


----------

